

Python web scraping resource - megahz
http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-resource/?mc_list=python&utm_source=hackernewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=fav

======
jmduke
Discussion from when this was posted four days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8134498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8134498)

~~~
bdcravens
Yeah, the article was submitted with additional parameters on the URL.

[http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-
resource/?mc_list...](http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-
resource/?mc_list=python&utm_source=hackernewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=fav)

[http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-
resource/?mc_list...](http://jakeaustwick.me/python-web-scraping-
resource/?mc_list=python)

